# Dm/rm2652 Fridge Ac Inop



## SumrtymLife (Oct 17, 2020)

2018 Keystone Outback 293UBH

So got ready to go camping and fridge was not cold. It stays connected to shore power at hone and never an issue. No CHECK light so everything shows to be working. Flip it to gas and works fine and cools as advertised. What I have checked: DC coming in to the points described in booklet and at plugs from upper eyebrow board; thermo switch has 0.03ohms, heater has 42.3ohms, power at J7/J8; 5 amp glass fuse good reads power across and 0.02ohms across it. I assume that would mean the DC 3amp fuse is good since I have 13.57vDC where I am supposed to have DC. I used the Dometic Manual and went they their checks and per that it checks good but doesnt cool in AC and cannot hear the cooling unit or anything behind the fridge. It makes no sense at all. I assume since I do electrical work on helicopters (successfully) for the last 20 years I am doing it right LOL, but never troubleshot something that was INOP with no issues. I assume not 100% if connected to shore power it doesnt matter what state the battery is in. It shows like 1.37vDC, but on shore power connected shows 13.57vDC.


----------



## ob277rl (Feb 16, 2013)

Were you on shore power (120VAC) or battery (12VDC) when your discovered the problem. Not discounting your electrical experience and trying to help I will share some simple facts about the operation of the frig. When on AC there is a 120VAC heating element that drives the cooling process and on gas the flame supplies the heat to do the same process. But the frig controls always operates on 12VDC. When on shore power the 12VDC is supplied directly from the converter but when not on shore power the battery supplies the 12VDC directly. Judging from the last sentence in your post it looks like you need to check out your on board 12VDC system starting from the battery all the way through the auto-reset breaker on the tongue, battery disconnect switch, DC side of the power distribution panel, up to the frig.

Good Luck

Robert


----------

